# Stance vs Speed



## dehkiddneto (Aug 13, 2010)

If you had to choose only one, based on whatever reason, which would you choose?


Stance here :thumbup:


----------



## SinsearJetta (Dec 29, 2010)

Stance all the way, to many problems comes with speed ex:wreckless driving and speeding tickets. Plus if you go speed then how you gonna keep it on the road.

Stance:thumbup:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

so is this a function over form kinda of question? i would rather have a car that performs awesome (speed) than a car that just has a good stance(rice)


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

its hard to chose i like good stance but not to low and good speed lol


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

speed anyday... but judging from the pictures on here and from the events, it seems a lot of the VW owners are more into stance... 

I think I bought the wrong car!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I drive an econo box so I am going to say stance.

However, I do like my cars functional.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

Speed if money were no issue. Unfortuantly I have a 24v VR6 and besides the easy mods not much you can do to make it a lot faster without spending thousands of dollars.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I would have to go with Stance. I have a b5.5 passat v6 and seems like that's not a speedy type car. More luxury!!


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

I'm on the fence. I like the car low, but not if it ruins the performance, ride, and handling. 

I guess I'd choose speed. if the suspension is set up right, a car can still perform and handle, even if it has wheelgap and some ground clearance. A car that is "stanced" as I see them discussed around here will most likely have crappy handling and a crap ride. And quite frankly, who wants a car that looks good but rides like a lump? And looking at "stance" around here, the looking good part is questionable.  


Also, the word stance is tired and lame. When was the last time a word has been so overused? :banghead:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Function over form everytime 

Speed is the only factor where everything else comes into play.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Stance:thumbup:. Speed is fun at times but usually ends with "do you know how fast you were going?"


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

speed


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stance all day:thumbup: 

Plus who said a stanced car can't have speed


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Neither. I want a decent and functional drop w/ decent power. I don't need to have the fastest VW and don't want to have to worry about my subframe every time I drive my car. A slammed car is only good for shows and posting pictures on here. I rather be enjoying the ride rather then sitting around taking pictures of it. VWs were meant to be driven :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

I want both  


Right now all I've got is stance (arguably) and a stock 16V lol. I do tend to prefer function over form, but let's face it... my MkII isn't the best platform for all out speed. Sooo... I'll take a little of column A and a little of column B


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

damn I'm caught in between. I want speed but i also want the stance. Well i am about to be stanced out this year so i guess stance it is


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Speed. What good is your precious stance when you're inside the car?


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> Speed. What good is your precious stance when you're inside the car?


 I use to think the same thing. Tickets from your "speed" add up. 

So what good is your precious speed when there's a speed limit.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Turbo3 said:


> I use to think the same thing. Tickets from your "speed" add up.
> 
> So what good is your precious speed when there's a speed limit.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Turbo3 said:


> I use to think the same thing. Tickets from your "speed" add up.
> 
> So what good is your precious speed when there's a speed limit.


 Speed does not necessarily mean speeding. I can have a ball running up and down the twisties in Boulder canyon and hardly break the limit.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> Speed does not necessarily mean speeding. I can have a ball running up and down the twisties in Boulder canyon and hardly break the limit.


 That's true but most don't think that way. Sounds like you have a.car built for handling not stance or speed. :thumbup:


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

both but much rather have speed :thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Turbo3 said:


> That's true but most don't think that way. Sounds like you have a.car built for handling not stance or speed. :thumbup:


 I have a car built for function, not rice oops, stance.


----------



## dehkiddneto (Aug 13, 2010)

To some of you; a solution to your subframe is something called "Air Bag Suspension". You can have stance without ruining handling and your vehicle.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

*TO ME* Bags are for people that don't know how to drive a dumped car or for show. I've road inches off the ground and never messed up anything. And I went where ever I wanted to.


----------



## dehkiddneto (Aug 13, 2010)

Turbo3 said:


> *TO ME* Bags are for people that don't know how to drive a dumped car or for show. I've road inches off the ground and never messed up anything. And I went where ever I wanted to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dmeyers (Jan 4, 2011)

Speed all the way


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

stance for me. i prefer keeping my money instead of giving more to the goverment.

anyway, i drive a passat wagon... i don't speed...


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

or people that lives in quebec and have ****ty roads!


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

Thankfully this ridiculous fad has not reached Europe... and few bother tuning what is at the base a range of shopping cars for the middle classes.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

speed + stance= 1992 GTI VRT SYNCRO (built not bought)


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Speed any day

Plus stance on vw is only good for 2 things call attention of cops and call attention of other guys, seriously a vw is not a chick magnet doesnt matter if it has a 3k set of rims or stock steelies or is rubbing the ground. 
Cars are made to be driven..........now a SHOW car is another story but we talking dd here right?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Turbo3 said:


> Stance all day:thumbup:
> 
> Plus who said a stanced car can't have speed


because you cant have a fast car with -5* camber all the way round. why not just run motorcycle wheels? youll get the same contact patch:laugh:


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

ncbrock said:


> because you cant have a fast car with -5* camber all the way round. why not just run motorcycle wheels? youll get the same contact patch:laugh:


Lmao

I'm not one to run crazy camber like that. That not my style.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

depends on the car. for most cars stance>speed.


----------

